# Aufbau- Strategiespiel gesucht



## Schlamm (27. August 2008)

Salut,
Ich hab tierisch lust auf ein komplexes aufbau-, strategiespiel. Alllerdings nicht in der Jetztzeit sondern mittelalter, piraten, fantasy auch. Isowas halt. SciFi aber auch nicht, das mag ich nicht^^kann ruhig schön komplex sein, kennt ihr da ein empfehlenswertes?


----------



## Rhokan (27. August 2008)

Wenns dir um spannende Story und taktische Kämpfe geht: WarCraft 3 und The Frozen Throne
Wenns dir um komplexes aufbauen geht: Siedler

btw: first


----------



## Minastirit (27. August 2008)

age of empires
oder age of mythology

+ wc3 + frozen throne

Siedler für aufbau

und c&c .. weils einfach geil is


----------



## claet (27. August 2008)

wenn ich mal mutmaßen darf .. ich denke mal er sucht was halbwegs neues .. die spiele sind ja ein alter hut

das einzige womit ich da noch nicht tage verbracht habe ist age of mythology (was ich vllt mal probieren könnte)


----------



## Minastirit (27. August 2008)

is schon älter aber wen geschichte teilweise interessiert und halt sachen wie titanen etc cool finden für den isses sicher was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



neu + gut kenn ich wenige .. c&c und hmm wc3 ist auch schon alt ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (27. August 2008)

vllt anno noch?


----------



## RaidingFire (27. August 2008)

Für Wirtschaftliches Aufbauspiel würd ich Anno nehmen.
Für ein hauptsächlich kämpferisches Spiel am besten Age of Mythology oder Age of Empire 2-The Age of the Kings.
Haben schon viele gesagt aber naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (27. August 2008)

Ground Control wäre mein Tipp.


----------



## Razyl (27. August 2008)

Anno 1701 (ist super^^) , wc3+addon oder wenns richtig gemütlich sein soll: Siedler


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> wenn ich mal mutmaßen darf .. ich denke mal er sucht was halbwegs neues .. die spiele sind ja ein alter hut
> 
> das einzige womit ich da noch nicht tage verbracht habe ist age of mythology (was ich vllt mal probieren könnte)



naja der TE sucht ja ich nicht ein neues sondern ein konplexes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( da fällt wc3 übrigens raus - mit gerade mal 7 gebäuden pro Rasse und ca 15 units - ist aber trotzdem mein lieblingsgame )

Empfehlen würde ich dann :

Empire Earth , Battle Realm ( japanisches Mittelalter Aufbau / strategiespiel -sehr geil! ) oder eben Die Anno reihe ( wobei der erst teil am besten ist )

Oder wenn du wiklich viel zeit und spass hat , deiner stadt  beim bauen zuzusehen : Der Patrizier!


----------



## Minastirit (27. August 2008)

empire earth .. wie konnt ich das nur vergessen -.-


----------



## Lurock (27. August 2008)

Wie die anderen schon gesagt haben:
C&C, AoM, AoE, Anno, WC, etc.

Btw: Ist dein Avatar Milla Jovovich?


----------



## Minastirit (27. August 2008)

isses .. oder sollte es warscheindlich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5te element 4tw^^


----------



## Flapso (27. August 2008)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Salut,
> Ich hab tierisch lust auf ein komplexes aufbau-, strategiespiel. Alllerdings nicht in der Jetztzeit sondern mittelalter, piraten, fantasy auch. Isowas halt. SciFi aber auch nicht, das mag ich nicht^^kann ruhig schön komplex sein, kennt ihr da ein empfehlenswertes?


Paraworld =)


----------



## Tabuno (27. August 2008)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Salut,
> Ich hab tierisch lust auf ein komplexes aufbau-, strategiespiel. Alllerdings nicht in der Jetztzeit sondern mittelalter, piraten, fantasy auch. Isowas halt. SciFi aber auch nicht, das mag ich nicht^^kann ruhig schön komplex sein, kennt ihr da ein empfehlenswertes?


Wie schon viele gesagt haben WC3, ist einfach das nonplusultra der Strategiespiele besonders im BNet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## HGVermillion (28. August 2008)

Hmm die Gamestar hat Colonization auf ihrer Heft DVD, das wäre mal eine richtige Aufbau Strategie, wenn man mit Figuren aus 20 Pixeln klarkommt.


----------



## Dotfire (28. August 2008)

Siedler 3 ist mein favorit:-)


----------



## shadow24 (28. August 2008)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Salut,
> Ich hab tierisch lust auf ein komplexes aufbau-, strategiespiel. Alllerdings nicht in der Jetztzeit sondern mittelalter, piraten, fantasy auch. Isowas halt. SciFi aber auch nicht, das mag ich nicht^^kann ruhig schön komplex sein, kennt ihr da ein empfehlenswertes?


also meine Favoriten bei Aufbau und Strategie waren fürs Mittelalter Stronghold und Die Siedler Reihe,die im Mittelater spielt...
etwas früher angesiedelt wäre noch zu nenen:Rome-Total War...
im Bereich Fantasy:Age of Empires und Age of Mythologie...
wenn du allerdings wirklich nur Aufbau machen willst,dann mach sowas wie Railroad-Tycoon,oder Rollercoaster-Tycoon


----------



## Qonix (28. August 2008)

Siedler, Anno, Age of Empires, WC3

Da gibts so viele, such dir was aus. Aber nicht Siedler 4, dass war schrott.


----------



## picollo0071 (28. August 2008)

Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War + Erweiterungen (aber auch ohne ein sehr geiles Spiel)


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Dotfire (28. August 2008)

gibbet mittlerweile nich Siedler 5? is das wieder besser?


----------



## Qonix (28. August 2008)

Dotfire schrieb:


> gibbet mittlerweile nich Siedler 5? is das wieder besser?


Siedler 5 gibt es schon eine ganze Weile und auch schon Erweiterungen sind verfügbar. Da fehlt aber der "Wuselfaktor" weil diemal alles sehr realitätsgetreu vorhanden war. Das Spiel war sehr gut und aht viel Spass gemacht, vorallem im Onlinemodus.

Dann kam zum Jubiläum von Siedler einen Remake von Siedler 2 mit ein paar kleinen veränderungen aber nicht viel.

Dann gab es das nächste Siedler: "Das Erbe der Könige" (natürlich auch hier schon Erweiterungen vorhanden). Wieder mit echten Menschen und noch etwas realistischer, ging aber schon sher richtung Anno-Reihe.

Nun auf der GC wurde das nächste Siedler angekündigt. Siedler kehrt wieder zu ihren Wurzeln zurück, der "Wuselfaktor" ist wieder da. Die Siedler - Aufbruch der Kulteren  kommt mit den Völker: Ägypter, Bayer und Schotten und ist eine sogenannte "Traditions Edition" und kommt mit der Grafik von Siedler 2.


Hoffe ich konnte dir Helfen.


----------



## claet (28. August 2008)

Siedler 2 war das geilste, spiel ich heute noch.
Das Remake mag ich nich. Ist zwar genau gleich, nur neue Grafik, aber wenn Retro, dann bitte richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Siedler 3 hab ich gehasst!

Das Erbe der Könige ist ganz nett. Aber hat nichts mehr mit dem guten alten Siedler zu tun.


----------



## -Therion- (28. August 2008)

Colonization und Siedler 2 wurden ja schon genannt die beide sind wirklich suchterregend. Desweiteren kann ich noch Master of Magic empfehlen, das kann man noch in 50 Jahren spielen.

Edit: Das Erbe der Könige ist eines der wenigen Spiele was ich jemals zurück in den Laden gebracht hab weil es einfach nur enttäuschend war.


----------



## Qonix (28. August 2008)

Also ich hab erst mit Siedler 3 angefangen da ich erst dann meinen ersten PC hatte und das hat mir von alle bis jetzt am meisten Spass gemacht. Auch die Erweiterungen mit den Amzonen war genial. Ich hab damals sogar weitergespielt wenn die Partie schon zu Ende war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein lieblings Volk waren die Asiaten und werden es auch immer sein. Fand die hatten einen geilen Baustil und sahen auch so cool aus.

Irgend wie bekomm ich gerade verdammt bock das Spiel mal wieder zu zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Igi (28. August 2008)

Was ich persönlich sher gute finde ist Herr der Ringe Schlacht um Mittelerde 2.
Das Spiel sit echt cool.. Gibt viele Gebäude und Einheiten.
Es ibt Spielbare Helden. Für jede Rasse eine art Skill Tree.
Und das allebeste. MEHR EINHEITEN

Wenn du 1 auf Elf Bogenschütze ausbilden klickst kommen 20 aus der Kaserne.
Wennde da viele Gegner hat is das recht lustig.



Ansonsten vll noch Warcraft 3 TFT


----------



## Kaaper (28. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Empfehlen würde ich dann :
> 
> Empire Earth , Battle Realm ( japanisches Mittelalter Aufbau / strategiespiel -sehr geil! ) oder eben Die Anno reihe ( wobei der erst teil am besten ist )
> 
> Oder wenn du wiklich viel zeit und spass hat , deiner stadt  beim bauen zuzusehen : Der Patrizier!



wow es gibt noch welche außer mir die das spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab echt lange Patrizier Gold gespielt war super nach empfunden, mit Originalstädten 

die endlosfunktion ist lustig irgendwann bist du dann schon 150 - 200 Jahre alt ^^

was ich noch gerne gespielt hab war Rise of Nations oder Rise of Legends (schön mit mystischen wesen usw. )


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. August 2008)

Es gibt da auch noch das gute , alte Civilisation I.

hat mir damals sehr viel phun gemacht

Edith : @ kaaper , ich mache heute noch ab und zu mitn paar kumpel patrizier Lan partys! Is ganz witzig , mit 6 mann 2 Nächte das game zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vor allem wenn man am ende noch gewinnt ^.^


----------



## Madrake (28. August 2008)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Salut,
> Ich hab tierisch lust auf ein komplexes aufbau-, strategiespiel. Alllerdings nicht in der Jetztzeit sondern mittelalter, piraten, fantasy auch. Isowas halt. SciFi aber auch nicht, das mag ich nicht^^kann ruhig schön komplex sein, kennt ihr da ein empfehlenswertes?



Also Aufbaustrategie in Echtzeit, Mittelalter, Piraten, Fantasy... - nicht in der Gegenwart

Anno (alle Teile) mit AddOns
Warcraft (alle Teile) mit AddOns
Age Of Empires (alle Teile) mit AddOns
Die Siedler (alle Teile) mit AddOns

Rundenbasierendes Aufbaustrategiespiel

Civilzation (alle Teile) mit AddOns


----------

